

Mesos: Cluster management platform - xtacy
http://www.mesosproject.org/

======
nwmcsween
* Isolation between tasks using Linux Containers.

I would just like to point out that lxc offers zero isolation of tasks.
UID/GID mapping isn't done thus a root user in a lxc container has all the
power as root on the host among many other things. LXC is glorified resource
control with a few minor isolation features (syslog in 2.6.38 and posix caps I
think and current namespacing in Linux) right now and nowhere realiable as a
real isolation environment

~~~
equark
The standard setup for compute clusters is that there is an admin ops team
that is assumed to be trustworthy and then many untrusted users. Is this a
problem for these use cases? I think the untrusted admin is less of an issue
for most organizations.

